# Home/contents insurance



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Having searched on here, I've found a link to the English language section of Linea Directa. I also got a quote for them from their website as my Spanish is just about good enough.

Any other recommendations/advice? We are renting but obviously want our possessions to be covered.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

MAPFRE usually far cheaper for all insurance, we use them for house, car, everything

SEGUROS MAPFRE


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We found MAPFRE expensive - so it just shows to shop around.


We use Liberty Seguros via Jennifer Cunningham in Javea


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks both - so far looks like Linea Directa are cheaper in our case.

However, all the policies I've looked at only cover theft/damage etc *inside* the home: anyone know of any policies that include this for outside - for things like laptops, engagement ring, my musical instrument?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Thanks both - so far looks like Linea Directa are cheaper in our case.
> 
> However, all the policies I've looked at only cover theft/damage etc *inside* the home: anyone know of any policies that include this for outside - for things like laptops, engagement ring, my musical instrument?


... see my post above!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... see my post above!


Sorry, for some reason I thought I'd looked at that one and obviously hadn't - too many things going on!  It looks really good and, best of all at the moment, in English too  Thank you!

If we are renting, do we need to fill in "Building Sum Insured"?


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

There is a comparison site (along the lines of money supermarket) .....

Acierto.com - Comparador Seguros Coche - Ahorra hasta 500€ en 3 min

I, however, organise my insurances via the bank (Bankia) ~ may be costing me a little more but when we had a break in/claim I left most of the form filling in to the bank and settlement was achieved very speedily.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Sorry, for some reason I thought I'd looked at that one and obviously hadn't - too many things going on!  It looks really good and, best of all at the moment, in English too  Thank you!
> 
> If we are renting, do we need to fill in "Building Sum Insured"?


I would contact the agent and explain your circumstances - they are very helpful.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

111KAB said:


> There is a comparison site (along the lines of money supermarket) .....
> 
> Acierto.com - Comparador Seguros Coche - Ahorra hasta 500€ en 3 min
> 
> I, however, organise my insurances via the bank (Bankia) ~ may be costing me a little more but when we had a break in/claim I left most of the form filling in to the bank and settlement was achieved very speedily.


Thank you - will have a look at that  

Snikpoh, my Spanish isn't great (yet!), but will contact the agent and hope they speak some English


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

goingtobcn said:


> Thank you - will have a look at that
> 
> Snikpoh, my Spanish isn't great (yet!), but will contact the agent and hope they speak some English


Sorry, I thought I'd said - they ARE English. 

So much easier even when one does speak Spanish.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Sorry, I thought I'd said - they ARE English.
> 
> So much easier even when one does speak Spanish.


Thanks, I wasn't sure whether all the agents would speak English but good to know


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Abbeygate??


----------



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, 

Try 'Insure in Spain'. Speak to a guy called Andy Gregory. I used to work for him when i lived in Spain. He is English and all documents are in English. 

Stepper19


----------



## suzyb (Sep 27, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Having searched on here, I've found a link to the English language section of Linea Directa. I also got a quote for them from their website as my Spanish is just about good enough.
> 
> Any other recommendations/advice? We are renting but obviously want our possessions to be covered.


do you use them for life cover as well, as we are looking for this when we move in January. thanks


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

suzyb said:


> do you use them for life cover as well, as we are looking for this when we move in January. thanks


Doesn't look like they do life cover - https://www.lineadirecta.com/LDAWeb/home.init.faces We don't have this, so can't help I'm afraid. (Probably not using Linea Directa for contents insurance now anyway).


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

I've contacted Linea Directa (Direct Line) and yes found them to be quite cheap compared to others, they said they do not charge any excess for claims, but do not cover for accidental damage.... Their basic contents insurance covers up to 16,000€ but you are able to up this if you wish, which would obviously make you policy more expensive. The basic cover also includes water damage break in & theft, with a basic building insurance.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

